
Renewable costs hit new lows, now cheapest new power option for most of world - toomuchtodo
https://electrek.co/2019/05/29/renewable-costs-new-lows-cheapest/
======
toomuchtodo
Blog post links to [https://www.irena.org/publications/2019/May/Renewable-
power-...](https://www.irena.org/publications/2019/May/Renewable-power-
generation-costs-in-2018) (IREA: Renewable Power Generation Costs in 2018)

Salient points:

* Onshore wind and solar PV power are now, frequently, less expensive than any fossil-fuel option, without financial assistance.

* New solar and wind installations will increasingly undercut even the operating-only costs of exisitng coal-fired plants.

* Low and falling technology costs make renewables the competitive backbone of energy decarbonisation – a crucial climate goal.

* Cost forecasts for solar PV and onshore wind continue to be revised as new data emerges, with renewables consistently beating earlier expectations.

